# هنا مشاريع عملية تم تنفيذها مشروحة وموضحة بالصور وبالعربي ...... ارجو التثبيت



## الياس عبد النور (2 أغسطس 2008)

الى جميع الزملاء الاكترونيين في المنتدى الغالي 
ارجو من كل مهندس فني تقني هاوي يمتلك اي مشروع او دارة الكترونية مرسومة ومشروحة ان يضعها هنا وذلك لكي يستفيد الجميع مع امكانية ان ناخذ من المواقع الالكترونية ونقوم بالترجمة لو سمحت الادارة حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع
والشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جرجس يحيي (14 أغسطس 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## ابوعبدالله احمد (15 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

